# Baby, it's cold outside!



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I lived in subtropical Louisiana the last time I had a poodle in the winter, so I have a question for people who live in the north. When do I need to put a sweater on Teddy? I have been going mostly by his reaction, i.e., if he looks cold, I put something on him.

How well do smaller poodles tolerate the cold? Obviously, I know that if it's around freezing he needs one, but he is still a puppy and I don't know if they get colder than adult dogs in, say, temps in the 40F to 50F range. It sometimes gets quite windy in the city, so it can feel colder than the number. On the other hand, I don't want to overheat him. I know how miserable I am when I have a coat on that I don't really need to be wearing!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Marian said:


> I lived in subtropical Louisiana the last time I had a poodle in the winter, so I have a question for people who live in the north. When do I need to put a sweater on Teddy? I have been going mostly by his reaction, i.e., if he looks cold, I put something on him.
> 
> How well do smaller poodles tolerate the cold? Obviously, I know that if it's around freezing he needs one, but he is still a puppy and I don't know if they get colder than adult dogs in, say, temps in the 40F to 50F range. It sometimes gets quite windy in the city, so it can feel colder than the number. On the other hand, I don't want to overheat him. I know how miserable I am when I have a coat on that I don't really need to be wearing!


I am from PA - I would say now. Smaller dogs have less tolerance for the cold. It might be nice to have sweaters and jackets it gets pretty cold up there.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

I live in the snow belt (North East Ohio). Our Gracie LOVES the snow and cold weather. Last winter, she wanted to stay outside and play even when temperatures dropped to 10 degrees. The only time she gets cold is when she is wet. I learned from last winter that this year I have to shave her legs down to about 3/4 of an inch because she looked like a snowman last year. Too many ice balls! 

I have heard that small dogs are alot less tolerant of the cold. Good luck!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I live in North East Ohio too, I blame Lake Eerie for the 1346513412 feet of snow we get every year

I would say if you feel chilled, put a sweater on him
our shih tzu gets lil booties to go out in the snow in addition to the path we have to shovel for him so he doesn't sank past his head xD


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I live in Utah, it even says on our license plates "Greatest Snow on Earth" and we had the winter olympics here in 2002, so it gets cold and snowy here! I love how people think their dogs need to be longer and fluffier for the winter, but when you look at my dog and see her skin through her thin coat, and see that she's fine in the winter, I don't think you need to stress. ^^


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Certainly no need to stress, but a good tip would be if you see your dog shiver, they are cold just like people in that aspect. It is recommended for ALL small breeds when it's cold extended periods of cold and wet weather is not advised. Just as dogs cannot handle the heat and do not cool quickly - the same applies to the cold. And I like the BOOTIES. Thats cute although I do not see snow : (


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh yes, if you have snow, I would reccomend the booties like Olie said.. its a huge hassel to pick off all those snowballs!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I miss snowballs : (


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I wish I could send you the snow.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. I have some booties for him, but he hasn't had to wear them yet. I'm not sure how long they will stay on his feet. (LOL) Maybe when he realizes that his feet don't get cold and wet with them on, he won't try to pull them off. Kids, eh?


----------

